
Bank of Amer freezing accounts of customers suspected of not being US citizens - petethomas
https://www.sacbee.com/news/business/article217567300.html
======
vfclists
Banks are always like that. They are more than happy to take your money, but
unwilling to let you take it out for spurious reasons.

~~~
gumby
The reason being that if they appear insufficiently zealous in acting as a
private enforcement arm for the authorities they will suddenly lose their
ability to do business.

------
selimthegrim
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17879042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17879042)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17575213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17575213)

